# Shepton mallett Show querie



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I am thinking about going to the Shepton Mallet show in September. On the rally page it says no electric hook up. Can someone confirm this as on the Stone leisure website it says it is available and to book with LX tric the electrical contractor. 
Will need electric so may therefore need to book with Stone Leisure
Any info appreciated.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chudders said:


> I am thinking about going to the Shepton Mallet show in September. On the rally page it says no electric hook up. Can someone confirm this as on the Stone leisure website it says it is available and to book with LX tric the electrical contractor.
> Will need electric so may therefore need to book with Stone Leisure
> Any info appreciated.
> Thanks, Dave


Dave, I believe MHF rally team do not request EHU for the September show. I remember last year someone booked with MHF who then booked EHU direct with the Electrical Contractor. It took all of Gaspode's United Nations type intervention to sort it out.

I am sure Jenny or Ken will give a much clearer explanation.

Ray


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chudders

Rayc is right I'm afraid, MHF do not book hook-ups for the September show at Shepton. 

They have to be paid for in advance which means I have to collect the money off everyone beforehand and pay it to LXTrix the electrical contractor.

I do this at the January show, when almost everyone wants hook-up but as most folks don't require electric for September, we do not book to have it on the MHF pitch for that show.

If you really need a hook-up I am sure if you book with Stone leisure in General Camping you will then be able to book a hook-up direct with the contractors LXTrix.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok Thanks for that Information. Will have a think about electric
Dave


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi folks. 

Are there any places left ?

Cheers


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Is the MHF Rally Area the same as april on hardstanding or will it be a nice grassed area ??

Just wondering as I would like the best of both worlds close to the show and grassy area for Zeus too


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

tattytony said:


> Is the MHF Rally Area the same as april on hardstanding or will it be a nice grassed area ??
> 
> Just wondering as I would like the best of both worlds close to the show and grassy area for Zeus too


As far as I know it will be the same area Tony there is grass at the back so get there early

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

navman said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Are there any places left ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi navman

Plenty of space left, have a look at the rally listing and get your name on the list, then book with Stone Leisure and get your £2 club booking discount:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=252


----------

